

Show HN: Instrumenting an emulator using JavaScript - arcatek
http://arcanis.github.io/pokelib/example/

======
arcatek
The emulator itself is Virt.js[1], which is another project of mine. The
linked page and its underlying library[2] have been made as a demonstration of
what can be done using the emulation library.

[1] [https://github.com/arcanis/virt.js](https://github.com/arcanis/virt.js)

[2] [https://github.com/arcanis/pokelib](https://github.com/arcanis/pokelib)

